#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: مشکل در شبکه و باز نشدن فایل های Share شده

## GREEN_DAY

با سلام به همگی اساتید و همکارن گرامی 

من دو تا سیستم دارم که هر دو ویندوز 7 دارن و اون ها رو از طریق مودم 4 پورت وایرلس TP-Link شبکه کردم و از طریق آموزشی که آقای mehdi_ati زحمت کشیدن راهنمایی کردن انجام دادم http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=42451
ولی هر چیزی که من Share میکنم چه درایو چه پوشه در داخل سیستم او فایل یا درایوی که Share کردم نشون میده اما وقتی میخوام اون فایل رو باز کنم پیغام زیر رو نشون میده 


با تشکر 
______

----------

*amir99*,*blacknaki*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

> با سلام به همگی اساتید و همکارن گرامی 
> 
> من دو تا سیستم دارم که هر دو ویندوز 7 دارن و اون ها رو از طریق مودم 4 پورت وایرلس TP-Link شبکه کردم و از طریق آموزشی که آقای mehdi_ati زحمت کشیدن راهنمایی کردن انجام دادم http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=42451
> ولی هر چیزی که من Share میکنم چه درایو چه پوشه در داخل سیستم او فایل یا درایوی که Share کردم نشون میده اما وقتی میخوام اون فایل رو باز کنم پیغام زیر رو نشون میده 
> 
> 
> با تشکر 
> ______



*درود
اولین گام firewall را OFF کنید و نتیجه را اعلام کنید*

----------

*amir99*,*blacknaki*,*GREEN_DAY*,*nekooee*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## GREEN_DAY

سلام
فایروال هر دو سیستم خاموش هستش .

----------

*blacknaki*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## nekooee

فایل و پوشه ای که share کردید باید برید تب security و دقت کنید که everyone هم تو لیستش باشه و اگر نیست خودتون اضافه کنید و دسترسی هاش رو از همون جا همه رو تیک بزنید....

البته گاهی اینها اذیت می کنند کلا اشتراک گذاری یکم دنگ و فنگ داره.
اینجا هم برید:
Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network and Sharing Center
بعد روی 
choose home group and sharing option
کلیک کنید و سپس گزینه 
change advanced sharing center 

کلیک کنید و اینجا در هر دو قسمت Home or Work و public گزینه password protected sharing رو روی off قرار بدید و باز تست کنید...

----------

*amir99*,*blacknaki*,*GREEN_DAY*,*sardarshams*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## A.R.T

*البته پست جناب نکویی 100% جواب میده
با این حال این راه را هم انتخاب کنید
تو کامپیوتر دوم روی کانکشین مورد نظر راست کلیک کنید و سپس به  properties بروید
مطمئن باشین که IPv4 protocol گزینه Auto فعاله (optain  automatically)
یعنی کامپیوتر مادر به همه کامپیوترهای شبکه یه  IP مشخص اختصاص می ده

اگر درست نشد گزینه پایینشو انتخاب کنید (use the fallowing ip address) و  این IP رو وارد کنید
192.168.0.1
255.255.255.0
اگر کامپیوتر سومی هم باشه اون میشه
192.168.0.2
255.255.255.0
با این کار به جای کامپیوتر مادر ، شما به کامپیوترهای شبکه IP می دهید
*

----------

*amir99*,*blacknaki*,*GREEN_DAY*,*sardarshams*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## GREEN_DAY

> فایل و پوشه ای که share کردید باید برید تب security و دقت کنید که everyone هم تو لیستش باشه و اگر نیست خودتون اضافه کنید و دسترسی هاش رو از همون جا همه رو تیک بزنید....
> 
> البته گاهی اینها اذیت می کنند کلا اشتراک گذاری یکم دنگ و فنگ داره.
> اینجا هم برید:
> Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network and Sharing Center
> بعد روی 
> choose home group and sharing option
> کلیک کنید و سپس گزینه 
> change advanced sharing center 
> ...


دورود 
جناب نکویی در مورد everyon که در لیست میگید باشه بیشتر توضیح بدید  چنین چیزی در تب Security نیست ! یا چگونه اضافه کنم  ؟؟

----------

*blacknaki*,*sardarshams*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## nekooee

روی پوشه راست کیک کنید برید تب security برید. یک لیست اون بالا هست. توش بای everyone هم باشه اگر نیست روی advanced کلیک کنید و روی permission بعد add و everyone رو تایپ کنید و add کنید و OK کنید همه رو ببندید و بعد دوباره برید تب securety و حالا edit و تمام قابلیتها رو براش فعال کنید.
اگر نشه باید خیلی چیزها بررسی بشه از راه دور نمیشه زیاد راهنمایی کرد. فایروال خیلی مهمه دقت کنید همانطور که همکار عزیزم گفتند حتما خاموش باشه

----------

*blacknaki*,*GREEN_DAY*,*sardarshams*,*علی علی دادی*

----------

